# Wilton 3-d Skull Cake Pan



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't seen that yet.....can you post a pic? I can't visualize it.


----------



## Vavavampire (Sep 14, 2008)

OK - I'm new to this, but here's the pic of the cake pan (I hope)!


----------



## Vavavampire (Sep 14, 2008)

Nope, pic didn't come thru. I'll have to keep practicing. You can see it if you Google "Wilton 3-D Skull Cake pan". Good luck!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

there ya go =) looks awesome, no wonder the site is sold out lol


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw this cake pan a little while ago and have contemplated getting it, but I have a question, would you ice it normally? Or use fondant?


----------



## Vavavampire (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture, Halloween Queen! The pictures on the box show it both glazed with some kind of white glaze and also just dusted strategically with powdered sugar. I think it would be cool with sparkly sugar all over it! I'll have to practice. (The kids will enjoy eating my attempts!)


----------



## blueblurred (Aug 24, 2010)

This is perfect for a party! I was planning on making a creepy cake for a friend's birthday and had no idea where to start. I am so glad you posted this... now I gotta find it! Thank you! As far as decorating, there are so many ways you can go with this. I think the powdered sugar idea is a good one. I'd use black sparkle icing to line the cavities of the eyes and maybe black out some of the teeth.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sugar_Skull said:


> .... but I have a question, would you ice it normally? Or use fondant?


I thought the same thing too. The skull pan is a neat idea but I was'nt thrilled with the picture they had on the box (dusted with confectioners sugar).

I do think it is quite possible to use fondant on this project. 

You would frost the cake with a thin layer of buttercream, then cover that with a large rolled piece of white fondant....then you have to smooth, tuck, mold, and shape it around the skull's head, eyes, teeth, etc. I have used fondant before, but I have never tried a 3-D cake shaped like this.... so I am not sure what obstacles one might encounter. It might be a little more challeging but once you figured it out the results would be _stunning_.

I found this example of someone else using fondant to make a skull cake....although it is not with this skull pan, it might be helpful.

http://sugarweave.blogspot.com/2009/10/ouch.html










I checked out Wilton's website, and I found 3 versions of directions on how to decorate this cake but not one with fondant? They do have an example with white glaze.

Here is the link:
http://www.wilton.com/idea/That-Glazed-Look-Skull-Cake

*If anyone buys the pan and successfully applies fondant to it, please let us know. Thanks!* *H1*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also found this one, looks like fondant as well...










Made by http://www.sugarnspires.com/cake/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I WANT THE CAKE PAN!!!! OHHH ITS TIme FoR ME TO START MAkING HALLOWEEn THEME CAKES!!!!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Halloweenie1, that is the most beautiful skull cake I've seen in a while!! Very realistic.


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I just bought this pan! I'm looking forward to making a pumpkin spice cake. I'll probably use this pan so often lol. Everybody's birthday will have a skull cake!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks like the cakes seem is vertical.

Can this cake be dispalyed standing up, like in the pic halloweenie1 posted?
I assume that cake is not from the wilton cake pan. Looks a bit different.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

icemanfred said:


> It looks like the cakes seem is vertical.
> 
> Can this cake be dispalyed standing up, like in the pic halloweenie1 posted?
> I assume that cake is not from the wilton cake pan. Looks a bit different.


The 3-D wilton skull cake stands up....no, the cake pictured below was not made with the wilton pan.










It was made with 3 regular round layer cake pans. Stacked just like a regular cake would be, then sculpted and shaved with a knife into a skull shape, then frosted and covered with fondant, then shaped again.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

I bought this cake pan and just finished up a cake today that I used it for.
I applied fondant all over the cake and then cut out different fondant pieces for the details. 
finished it off with some pearl luster dust to give it a shine. 
Let me know what you all think.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I like it Jared4781, the fondant came out so smooth! I like the pearl luster too


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jared4781 said:


> I bought this cake pan and just finished up a cake today that I used it for......
> Let me know what you all think.


*Fantastic!.....great job. I love it.*  *H1*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your cake came out great! Did you have any problems assembling it? I just picked up the pan the other day at a Jo-Ann Fabrics and wonder if you have any tips to share.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey GoS .. haven't checked the forum in a bit, sorry for the delayed responce.
I did not have any issues with assembling the cake. I made sure to ice both sides well and I used a few long sucker sticks that I place in the bottom half to support and hold the top piece in place. I then let it sit in the freezer to harden up well before icing and putting the fondant on.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

also I used the Duff fondant that is found at Michael's now. It's a lot easier to work with, in my opinion, than homemade or Wilton fondant.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Found this UK ArtFund website that featured edible masterpieces. The one that caught my eye was the Damien Hirst -inspired Skull Cake. Love how they decorated it and thought a Wilton 3D Skull Pan could be used for making one with a little adaptation. Do like the way they did their teeth. Kind of glitzy Day of the Dead-like.

http://www.artfund.org/get-involved/edible-masterpieces/recipe/for-the-love-of-cake

BTW I had never heard of edible diamonds before. Looked them up online and see them being sold in the U.S. as well. And you can get "jewels" in different colors. A bit off topic from the Skull but I could see using them in an edible pirates chest...with maybe a pirates skull cake along side of it...one chocolate cake and one yellow cake perhaps.

and if you are comfortable working with hot sugar based candies, you can make your own Isomalt gems. Found this really wonderful website by Elizabeth Marek and she steps you thru it with an online tutorial. She does caution people not to eat more than one or two (they say 1.7 oz at a time recommended amount) of these gems to avoid an upset stomach. Even though they don't contain any metal, I'd probably "treat them as decorations like silver dragees" and suggest people take them off before eating their cake.

I remember seeing silver dragees with a "for decoration use only " labeling on the bottle. Decided to look it up on the internet and came upon this article from 2003 which explains why. Gee why am I not surprised....California lawyer....we ate these as a kid and as the article mentions gold-leaf and silver-leaf are used internationally. I was always more concerned about chipping a tooth on these. Oh well, interesting background and not really related to the Isomalt gems.


----------



## mejess68 (Mar 24, 2012)

We have done the meat head for a couple of years then it hit me to give him company and we added bread head, I got my wife to back some bread in the pan instead of cake then I chiseled out the top an filled with dip squeezed in from a ziplock bag to resemble brains and bread head was born.


----------

